# Sedona weather in November (thanksgiving)?



## swsc16 (Jul 23, 2009)

My apologies if this is a frequent (answered) questions in previous threads....

Can you give me an idea what is the usual weather in Sedona on November (thanksgiving)?  Of course, I went into weather websites already... but just want to know if it's really too cold, or what?

I have 2 kids, 6yo and 1yo, but they are very well-traveled.... but I just want to know if it's too cold to go to the Canyons/State Park?

Sorry if this email doesn't make sense, but just wanting some thoughts....  

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

It depends what you call cold. It is definitely much too cold for us. We prefer September for Sedona.


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 23, 2009)

Warm enough for golf and hiking. Way too cold for swimming. It might be 80 or it could top out in the 40s. No way to predict it right now. 

[_Political comment removed.  Please review the posting rules._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL!  Red Rox is right on all counts.  It could be just wintry cold, could snow some, or could be just pleasant.  I doubt if your little ones would freeze, but any time in Sedona is a beautiful time. (Another subjective opinion) 
We once spent a beautiful Thanksgiving in Sedona, and got to marvel over the Christmas extravaganza at Los Abrigados. I hope that still goes on.


----------

